# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Ηχεία 3-δρόμων "Genius SP 1800A" 50 watts RMS (Πρόβλημα με το αριστερό μεσαίο ηχείο)

## D_Satellite

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ! Έχω στο pc τα ηχεία "Genius SP 1800A 50W RMS" ( http://www.geniusnet.com/Genius/wSit...696&ctNode=148 ) 

Απο την αρχή που τα είχα αγοράσει, έχουν πρόβλημα στο αριστερό μεσαίο ηχείο το οποίο δεν παίζει καθόλου. Άνοιξα το καπάκι απο πίσω , και είδα επάνω στο μεσαίο ηχείο έχει έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή που οπτικά δεν φαίνεται να είναι χαλασμένος , αλλά μόλις τον βραχυκύκλωσα με ένα κατσαβιδάκι τότε το μεσαίο ηχείο άρχιζε να παίζει κανονικά ! Είναι το πρόβλημα στον πυκνωτή και να τον αλλάξω με έναν ίδιο , ή να τον αφαιρέσω εντελώς ? 

Επίσης στο αριστερό ηχείο, το μικρό επάνω ηχειάκι για τα πρίμα , παίζει ελαφρώς πιο σιγά απο το άλλο μικρό ηχειάκι απο το δεξί ηχείο , αλλά αυτό δεν με απασχολεί γιατί ίσως να μην έχει τίποτα. 

Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## geostrom

να μην τον αφαιρέσεις απλα να τον αλλάξεις

----------

D_Satellite (05-10-14)

----------


## D_Satellite

Ο πυκνωτής είναι 3.3μf - 50v - 105c, και έχω πάνω σε κάτι παλιές πλακέτες  αρκετούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς που είναι 1μf-50v, 2.2μf-50v, 4.7μf-35v , 10μf-50v και πάνω , αλλά 3.3  πουθενά. Οπότε πρέπει να πάω σε ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών να πάρω έναν 3.3 για να κάνω την αλλάγή.

----------


## ezizu

Να σου επισημάνω ότι αυτός ο ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής, μάλλον είναι χωρίς πολικότητα, οπότε καλό είναι να αγοράσεις και εσύ κάποιον πυκνωτή τέτοιου τύπου, επειδή αν βάλεις κανονικό ηλεκτρολυτικό κάποια στιγμή λογικά θα σκάσει .

----------

D_Satellite (05-10-14)

----------


## D_Satellite

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου και ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση. Το καλώδιο που φέρνει την τάση στο ηχείο είναι συνδεδεμένο με την μία άκρη επάνω στην πρώτη θέση του ηχείου , και η δεύτερη άκρη απο το καλώδιο είναι επάνω στον πρώτο ακροδέκτη του πυκνωτή , και μετά ο δεύτερος ακροδέκτης του πυκνωτή είναι επάνω στην δεύτερη θέση του ηχείου , και ο πυκνωτής γράφει επάνω NP. Δηλαδή θέλω πυκνωτάκι np, και αυτό το βάζω επάνω όπως να'ναι αφού δεν έχει πολικότητα..

Βάζω και 2 φωτογραφίες απο το ηχείο που φαίνεται καθαρά ο πυκνωτής που γράφει NP

----------


## QED

Καλησπέρα

http://elektrotanya.com/genius_sp-hf.../download.html

----------

D_Satellite (05-10-14)

----------


## D_Satellite

Πήρα τηλ. σε ένα κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά είδη στην Κόρινθο , και μου είπε το παιδί που μίλησα στο τηλ, ότι απο βδομάδα θα φέρουν πυκνωτές 3.3μf χωρίς πολικότητα, αλλά στα 100v και όχι στα 50v που είναι ο δικός μου.. Όταν τον ρώτησα ότι θέλω στα 50v , μου λέει δεν πειράζει γιατί και αυτός θα κάνει.. Αν και εγώ αυτό νομίζω οτι θα κάνει αφου δεν είναι μικρότερος απο 50v.. εσείς τι λέτε ?

----------


## ezizu

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα που είναι στα 100V, κάνει μια χαρά.

----------

D_Satellite (05-10-14), windmill82 (03-10-14)

----------


## D_Satellite

ΟΚ τότε , μάλλον απο βδομάδα θα αγοράσω τον πυκνωτή και θα κάνω την αλλαγή..  :Smile: 

Φίλε QED ευχαριστώ για το service manual, έχει μέσα το κύκλωμα αναλυτικά..
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Στο service manual, γράφει έπανω στον πυκνωτή 20%, δηλαδή η ανοχή χωρητικότητας που συνήθως στους περισσότερους είναι +- 20%

----------


## xsterg

παρε δυο αλλαξε τους και στα δυο ηχεια με του ιδιου τυπου και ταση για να  μην εχεις πιθανες διαφορες στον ηχο.

----------

D_Satellite (06-10-14), windmill82 (05-10-14)

----------


## windmill82

πολυ σωστος ο Χρηστος.

----------

D_Satellite (17-12-14), xsterg (08-12-14)

----------


## xsterg

εγω παντως σε πραγματα που απαιτουν συμμετρια αλλαζω ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ και στις δυο πλευρες τα εξαρτηματα αν αλλαξω κατι στην μια πλευρα. 
π.χ.
σε ηχεια, αν αλλαξω μεγαφωνο, πυκνωτη, αλλαζω και το αντιστοιχο του αλλου καναλιου.
σε ενισχυτες αν αλλαξω τρανζιστορ απο το ενα καναλι αλλαζω και απο το αλλο.
στο αυτοκινητο αν καει η λαμπα απο το ενα φαναρι αλλαζω και τις δυο.

ετσι επιτυγχανω ομοιομορφια οσο μπορω. πολλες φορες και ειδικα μετα απο χρονια δεν μπορεις να βρεις ιδια εξαρτηματα η ιδιων προδιαγραφων. ακομη και αν βρεις ομως το εξαρτημα της αλλης πλευρας που δουλευει ακομη εχει υποστει γηρανση με τον χρονο. ετσι το καλυτερο ειναι να τα αλλαξεις και τα δυο.

----------

D_Satellite (06-10-14), moutoulos (11-10-14)

----------


## D_Satellite

Ναι καταλάβα, θα αγοράσω 8-10 πυκνωτές να έχω και μερικούς ακόμα για ώρα ανάγκης.. Μήπως να άλλαζα και τους πυκνωτές στα 2 τουϊτεράκια ? ακριβώς τους ίδιους έχει και εκεί..

----------


## D_Satellite

Ακόμα τους πυκνωτές περιμένω.. Είχα περάσει απο το κατάστημα την Πέμπτη που μας πέρασε, αλλά δεν τους είχαν φέρει ακόμα.  Για καλή μου τύχη βρήκα σε μία παλιά πλακέτα απο CRT οθόνη, έναν πυκνωτή "CapXon - 3.3μf - 50V - BP - 85c - C340 VENT" , μόνο που είναι 85c και εγώ θέλω 105.. Θα περιμένω λίγο ακόμα , και αν τελικά δεν βρώ να αγοράσω καινούργιους πυκνωτές , ίσως να βάλω αυτόν..

----------


## D_Satellite

Καλησπέρα ! Μου είπαν στο κατάστημα ότι απο εβδομάδα θα φέρουν τελικά πυκνωτή bipolar 3.3μf στα 100v - 105c βαθμούς , αν και μου είπε απο το τηλ. ότι αυτη τη στιγμή έχει ήδη στο μαγαζί 3.3μf στα 250v - 105c. Εγώ κανονικά θέλω πυκνωτή στα 3.3 μf στα 50v αλλά είπα να βάλω έναν μεγαλύτερο στα 100v για καλύτερα, αλλά στα 250v να κάνει και αυτός? Άσε που θα είναι μεγάλος σε μέγεθος..

Επίσης σε ένα άλλο κατάστημα αγόρασα δύο πυκνωτές "BENNIC (bi-polar) 3.3 μf - 50wv - 85c" .. Αυτός που είναι στους 85 βαθμούς και όχι στους 105 αν τον βάλω επάνω θα χαλάσει εύκολα νομίζω..Εσείς τι λέτε?
Να περιμένω ακόμα λίγες μέρες να πάρω 3.3 στα 100v , η τον άλλο στα 3.3 στα 250v ? ή να βάλω τον Bennic που είναι στους 85 όπως και ο CapXon που είχα βγάλει απο την πλακετα ?..

----------


## Papas00zas

BP μπορεί να είναι και BIPOLAR οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Καλύτερα όμως ας μας πει κάποιος άλλος διότι δεν είμαι σίγουρος.  

Τώρα όμως που το ξανασκέφτομαι, αν δεν έχει τη ρίγα στον πόλο, τότε είναι έτσι και είναι χωρίς πολικότητα. 

Και οι 250 V σου κάνουν πάντως.

----------

D_Satellite (17-12-14)

----------


## ezizu

Το BP σημαίνει όντως χωρίς πολικότητα . 
Ναι, μπορείς να βάλεις πυκνωτή με τάση λειτουργίας στα 250V.
Μπορείς βέβαια να βάλεις και πυκνωτή τύπου MKT (π.χ. 3,3μf / 250V, 400V ή ακόμα και 630V) αντί για ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή (εγώ αυτό θα έκανα).
 Να αλλάξεις όμως (όπως σωστά αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω) αυτούς τους πυκνωτές  και στα δυο ηχεία .

----------

D_Satellite (17-12-14)

----------


## D_Satellite

Ναί, το BP ή bipolar , το ξέρω ότι σημαίνει χωρίς πολικότητα, γι'αυτό  και βρήκα τους συγκεκριμένους 2 πυκνωτές που είναι BP, απλά δεν βρίσκω  στους 105c βαθμούς που θέλω, αλλά μόνο στους 85c, (κανονικά θέλω πυκνωτή  στα 3.3 μf στα 50V - 105c) 
Και έλεγα να δοκιμάσω να βάλω έναν απο  τους δύο που έχω, που σίγουρα θα κάνει απλά λόγω βαθμών ίσως να χαλάσουν  γρηγορότερα, αλλά ακόμα περιμένω μπας και φέρουν όπως μου ειχαν πει  πυκνωτές στους 3.3 / 105c / στα 100 V. 

Απ'ότι θυμάμαι στο κατάστημα μου είχαν πεί ότι ήδη έχουν 3.3 / 105c / 250 V ! 

Tότε θα αγοράσω 4 πυκνωτές στα 250V ή στα  100V (άν τους έφεραν) , και θα τους αλλάξω και στα 2 ηχεία όπως μου  είπατε..

Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

(Θα πάρω 4 μήπως κάποια στιγμή  χρειαστεί να αλλάξω και τους 2 πυκνωτές που είναι στα twiterakia.. Και  εκεί τους ίδιους έχει.. έναν στο πρώτο ηχείο, και άλλον έναν στον  δεύτερο)

----------


## D_Satellite

> Μπορείς βέβαια να βάλεις και πυκνωτή τύπου MKT (π.χ. 3,3μf / 250V, 400V ή ακόμα και 630V) αντί για ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή (εγώ αυτό θα έκανα).


Ευχαριστώ φίλε θα το έχω υπόψιν μου !  :Smile:

----------


## Papas00zas

> Το BP σημαίνει όντως χωρίς πολικότητα . 
> Ναι, μπορείς να βάλεις πυκνωτή με τάση λειτουργίας στα 250V.
> Μπορείς βέβαια να βάλεις και πυκνωτή τύπου MKT (π.χ. 3,3μf / 250V, 400V ή ακόμα και 630V) αντί για ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή (εγώ αυτό θα έκανα).
>  Να αλλάξεις όμως (όπως σωστά αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω) αυτούς τους πυκνωτές  και στα δυο ηχεία .


Ποια η διαφορά ενός ΜΚΤ με τον BP σε αυτήν την εφαρμογή;

----------


## ezizu

Βασικά νομίζω είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεθούν στα καταστήματα πώλησης ανταλλακτικών (και ιδιαίτερα σε μικρά , ή <<της γειτονίας>> ).
Τώρα για τις διαφορές στην συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή (crossover) , υπάρχουν διάφορες απόψεις-  θεωρίες . 
Εν συντομία, κάποιοι λένε οτι οι MKT είναι καλύτεροι (εκτός απο τις φυσικές διαφορές τους λόγω κατασκευής κ.λ.π.) όσο αφορά  βασικά κάποια ηχητικά χαρακτηριστικά που προσδίδουν στον ήχο, από τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, όπως  επίσης και ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα και διαφορές μεταξύ ΜΚΤ πυκνωτών διαφορετικής μάρκας-εργοστασίου κατασκευής. 
Όλα είναι σχετικά βέβαια  .

----------


## nyannaco

> Βασικά νομίζω είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεθούν στα καταστήματα πώλησης ανταλλακτικών (και ιδιαίτερα σε μικρά , ή <<της γειτονίας>> ).
> Τώρα για τις διαφορές στην συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή (crossover) , υπάρχουν διάφορες απόψεις-  θεωρίες . 
> Εν συντομία, κάποιοι λένε οτι οι MKT είναι καλύτεροι (εκτός απο τις φυσικές διαφορές τους λόγω κατασκευής κ.λ.π.) όσο αφορά  βασικά κάποια ηχητικά χαρακτηριστικά που προσδίδουν στον ήχο, από τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, όπως  επίσης και ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα και διαφορές μεταξύ ΜΚΤ πυκνωτών διαφορετικής μάρκας-εργοστασίου κατασκευής. 
> Όλα είναι σχετικά βέβαια  .


Ακαδημαϊκή πάντα φαντάζομαι η κουβέντα, Σήφη, έτσι; Γιατί για να ακούσει κανείς διαφορά στον ήχο από τον πυκνωτή σε ηχειάκια υπολογιστή , χλωμό το κόβω...

Καλή Χρονιά παιδιά!

----------


## ezizu

Νίκο όντως έτσι είναι.......και εγώ πιστεύω ότι σε τέτοιας κατηγορίας ηχεία δεν έχει νόημα να συζητάμε σοβαρά για τους τύπους των πυκνωτών στο crossover και δεν φαντάζομαι ότι θα υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά που θα γίνει εύκολα αντιληπτή-  κατανοητή (ιδιαίτερα δε και από  μη <<εκπαιδευμένο>> αυτί, κάτι που πολλές φορές βέβαια  ισχύει  ακόμα και για ακριβότερης κατηγορίας ηχεία ) .

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους , με ευτυχία, εργασία και πάνω  από όλα υγεία.

----------


## D_Satellite

Πήγα στο μαγαζί και τελικά δεν είχαν ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές 3.3 μf στα  250 V όπως μου είχαν πει παλιότερα απο το τήλ...  Είχαν μόνο έναν  πυκνωτή πολυεστερικό τύπου "MKP - 3.3μf στα 160 V" (όχι MKT) αλλά τελικά  δεν τον πήρα.. Άσε που ένας υπάλληλος μου έλεγε να μην πάρω  ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή γιατι θα σκάσει, και ενώ του είχα εξηγήσει ότι  θέλω πυκνωτή χωρίς πολικότητα ! lol

Αυτός ο "MKP" να κάνει άραγε?  (να υπενθυμίσω ότι ο πυκνωτής αρκεί να είναι στα 50 V και στους 105c) Τελικά μου  φαίνεται θα παραγγείλω ηλεκτρολυτικούς απο κανα ebay..

----------


## windmill82

Οι ΜΚΤ με τους ΜΚΡ διαφέρουν ως προς το υλικο που χρησιμοποιουν για διηλεκτρικο. Και οι δυο μπορουν να λειτουργησουν μια χαρα για το ηχειο σου. Μου κανει εντυπωση που δεν βρισκεις. Ειναι υλικα συνηθισμενα και κινησιμα.

----------

D_Satellite (06-03-15), Papas00zas (06-03-15)

----------


## D_Satellite

Έλα ντε.. Όλο απο εβδομάδα μου λενε ότι θα φέρουν ηλεκτρολυτικούς  bipolar , και τελικά δεν φέρνουν τίποτα ! Ξαναπήγα απο εκεί , και  αγόρασα τελικά τον πολυεστερικό MKP / 160V / στα 3.3 μf, και του είπα να  μου δώσει αλους 2-3, και μου λέει ότι έχει ακόμα μόνο έναν, και τελικά ο  άλλος που μου έδωσε είναι τύπου MKT !



Τους άλλους 2 bipolar πυκνωτές τους είχα αγοράσει πριν καιρό, αλλά δεν είναι στους 105c όπως ήταν ο original, αλλά στους 85c.

Απ'ότι είδα στο διαδύκτιο σε κάποια datasheets απο Vishay.com, o ΜΚΤ 373 αντέχει στο max μέχρι 105c , ενω ο MKP 379 μέχρι 85c.

Λέτε  να βάλω τον MKT στο ένα ηχείο που έχει το πρόβλημα και στο άλλο να μην βάλω τίποτα, ή να  βάλω τους 2 πολυεστερικούς και στα 2 ηχεία.. Η μήπως να έβαζα μόνο τους 2  bipolar που είναι στους 85c, και μπορεί να μην έχω πρόβλημα με την  θερμοκρασία γιατί ίσως να είναι λίγο δύσκολο να ζεσταθούν τόσο πολύ..

http://www.vishay.com/docs/28193/mkt373.pdf
http://www.vishay.com/docs/28135/mkp379.pdf

----------


## georgis

βαλε τους ηλεκτρολιτυκους ασ ειναι στους 85 .εκει που ειναι δεν εχουν προβλημα.

----------

D_Satellite (10-03-15)

----------


## windmill82

Μιας και υπεραναλυσαμε το θεμα , εγω θα σου προτεινα το εξης . δοκιμασε και στα δυο ηχεια να ¨παιξεις¨ δοκιμάζοντας ολους τους συνδυασμους . Θα καταληξεις οτι στα συγκεκριμενα ηχεία , οτι και να βαλεις , οτι τεχνολογιας πυκνωτη , και σε οποια θερμοκρασια κι αν ειναι , δεν θα ακουσεις καμμια μα καμμια διαφορα!

----------

D_Satellite (10-03-15)

----------


## D_Satellite

Ναι, παιδιά έχετε δίκιο, το θέμα το υπεραναλύσαμε.. Αφού μετά απο πολύ  ψάξιμο βρήκα τελικά αυτά τα υλικά, έχω πλέον την άνεση να κάνω τις  όποιες δοκιμές επάνω στα ηχεία, και νομίζω ότι με την αλλαγή το μεσαίο  ηχείο πλέον θα παίζει κανονικά.. 

Ο λόγος που τόσο καιρό δεν είχα  επιχειρήσει να κάνω την αλλαγή μόνο με τον απλό ηλεκτρολυτικό των 85c,  είναι ότι περίμενα μπας και βρώ στους 105c, και απο την άλλη είμαι και  λίγο καλυμμένος απο θέμα ήχου στο pc, γιατί τις περισσότερες φορές ακούω  μουσική με ακουστικά απο το line-in , και λιγότερο με τα ηχεία, τα  οποία ακόμα και με χαλασμένο το αριστερό μεσαίο ηχείο, παίζουν μια χαρά  γιατί ο ήχος καλύπτεται απο τα tweeters και τα μπάσα των δύο ηχείων,  αλλά και απο το δεξί ηχείο των μεσαίων συχνοτήτων.. Τα ηχεία μπορεί να  είναι φτηνά αλλά ο ήχος τους είναι καθαρός χωρίς να παραμορφώνει σε  υψηλές εντάσεις ! για τα λεφτά τους είναι κορυφή!

Όπως είπε και ο  φίλος απο πάνω, μάλλον με τον ηλεκτρολυτικό θα ξεκινήσω και  βλέπουμε..το πολύ πολύ να βάλω και τον άλλο ηλεκτρολυτικό στο δεξί ηχείο  αφού αυτοί οι δύο είναι ακριβώς ίδιοι..

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια !!! Μόλις κάνω την αλλαγή θα μπώ να γράψω εντυπώσεις  :Smile:

----------


## D_Satellite

Με την αλλαγή του πυκνωτή πλέον όλα είναι ΟΚ !  :Smile: 

Όπως είπε και ο *windmill82*  , δοκίμασα και τα τρία είδη των πυκνωτών και τελικά ο ήχος στο αυτί  (ποιότητα & ένταση) ήταν ακριβώς η ίδια. (την ώρα της δοκιμής, για  να μην κολλάω και ξεκολλάω με το κολλητήρι, τα κατάφερα και κράτησα τους  πυκνωτές με το χέρι επάνω στις δύο επαφές και τελικά έκανα την δοκιμή, αφού είχα βάλει να παίζει ένα τραγούδι απο το pc)

Τελικά  έβαλα επάνω τον Bipolar ηλεκτρολυτικό και βίδωσα το πίσω καπάκι του  ηχείου. Ο ήχος πλέον είναι απίστευτος και υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά στον  ήχο απ'ότι πριν, γιατί το ηχείο που είχε χαλάσει ήταν για τις μεσαίες  συχνότητες που αυτό έδινε έναν τόνο ποιότητας στον ήχο.. Έκανα με το  αυτί μια απλή σύγκριση στο μεσαίο ηχείο που άλλαξα τον πυκνωτή, και στο  άλλο ηχείο των μεσαίων, και μου φαίνεται ότι ο ήχος είναι στο ίδιο  επίπεδο.

Ίσως να αλλάξω και τον άλλο πυκνωτή στο δεξί ηχείο όπως  μου είπατε για να είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιοι πυκνωτές (καινούργιοι / ίδια μάρκα), αλλά για την ώρα θα τα αφήσω έτσι, αφού δεν βλεπω κάποια  τονική διαφορά στην ποιότητα ήχου μεταξύ των δύο ηχείων.

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ όλους !!!  :Smile:

----------

